# Caldas de Rainha Carnival



## jimpop (Aug 22, 2010)

I noticed on here that Caldas had a carnival 13Feb10 and was wondering
if anyone could divulge on if there is one this year..
HOPE SO!!!!!!!!:juggle:


----------

